# Hartwell Striper



## Capt.Morgan47 (May 11, 2015)

29lb 7oz
39.25in
Caught on freeline shiner


----------



## Melvin4730 (May 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## GIII (May 11, 2015)

Wow very nice! We live on Hartwell and still cant seem to catch stripers or hybrids.


----------



## wvdawg (May 11, 2015)

Mighty fine catch!  Congrats!


----------



## Capt.Morgan47 (May 11, 2015)

GIII said:


> Wow very nice! We live on Hartwell and still cant seem to catch stripers or hybrids.



May and June are great months for Stripers. Use any small live bait fish(blue back, shiner,...) on a free line. Don't use too big of a hook so the bait can still swim freely. They are all over the lake so just through your line out at just wait. Hope you catch some!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow!, missed this'un neph, proud of ya. I knew you said it was a nice one, that's a good pic


----------

